
Software Engineering should be its own major - nicodjimenez
https://mathpix.com/blog/software-engineering
======
mindcrime
Software Engineering is already "it's own major", just not one that's offered
at very many universities. Well, at least compared to Computer Science anyway.
Here's the list (for the US):

[https://nces.ed.gov/collegenavigator/?s=all&p=14.0903](https://nces.ed.gov/collegenavigator/?s=all&p=14.0903)

